
In danger of being overrun, some places are trying to manage tourism - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/travel/story/2019-08-09/overtourism-hawaii-italy-amsterdam
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/djuW9](http://archive.is/djuW9)

